# What a: 感嘆表現



## Ilmen

皆さん、こんにちは。久し振りですね。♪

以下のようなえいたんの表明は日本語でどう表すのでしょうか。その当てに、英語では「what a」というのは一般的な慣用表現です。
下記には、日本語の外の言語で複数の例文があります。

英語の例：　　　　　"What a beautiful butterfly!", "What a coincidence!", "What an idiot!", "How dreadful!";
エスペラントの例：　"Kia bela papilio!", "Kia koincido!", "Kia stultulo!", "Kia abomenaĵo! / Kiom terure!";
フランス語の例：　　"Quel beau papillon!", "Quelle coïncidence!", "Quel imbécile!", "Quelle horreur!";
スペイン語の例：　　"¡Qué mariposa muy bonita!", "¡Qué casualidad!", "¡Qué idiota!", "¡Qué horror!".

こんな文はどう翻訳しますか。「そんなＸな」という構文は適切ではないかと思いましたが。ご意見を聞きたいです。

また、僕は日本語がまだとても苦手なので、許してください。
ですので、もし僕の日本語に変なところがあれば、直してくださると嬉しいです。^^

宜しくお願いします。


----------



## YangMuye

基本的に、「どんなに」「なんと」「なんて」などのhowを意味する副詞を用いる気がします。独り言みたいなものですから、推量形もよく使われます。

例えば、なんて美しい蝶でしょう


----------



## Schokolade

初めまして。



> 以下のようなえいたんの表明は日本語でどう表すのでしょうか。その当てに、英語では「what a」というのは一般的な慣用表現です。
> 下記には、日本語の外の言語で複数の例文があります。


＊えいたん(詠嘆)のひょうめい(表明) → I'd rather say 「かんたん(感嘆)のひょうげん(表現)」.
＊I don't understand その当てに.
＊下記には、日本語の外の言語で複数の例文があります。→I'd write it as 「以下[いか=below]は、日本語以外[いがい=except]の言語での例文です。or 以下に、日本語以外の言語での例(文)を(いくつか=several)挙[あ]げました(=listed).」




> 基本的に、「どんなに」「なんと」「なんて」などのhowを意味する副詞を用いる気がします。


そうですね、「なんと」「なんて」は使いますが、「どんなに」は使えません。

"What a beautiful butterfly!"
「なんてきれいな蝶[ちょう]なんでしょう」(feminine)「なんて(orなんと)きれいな蝶なんだろう」(masculine)「なんてきれいな蝶(なの/なのかしらetc.)！」(feminine+more colloquial)--きれいな can be replaced with美[うつく]しい.

"What a coincidence!"
「なんという偶然[ぐうぜん]でしょう」(feminine)「なんという偶然だろう」(masculine)「なんという偶然！」(more colloquial)

"What an idiot!"
「なんて愚[おろ]かなんでしょう」(feminine)「なんて(orなんと)愚かなんだろう/なんだ」(masculine)「なんて(orなんと)愚かな！」(more colloquial)--愚かな can be replaced with ばかな.

"How dreadful!"
「なんてひどいんでしょう」(feminine)「なんてひどいんだろう」(masculine)「なんてひどい！」(more colloquial)--ひどい may be replaced with 恐[おそ]ろしい/怖[こわ]い depending on the context.

＊日本語では、書き言葉では「感嘆表現」は珍[めずら]しくはありませんが、日常会話では、「すごくきれいな蝶！/とってもきれいな蝶(orちょうちょ)!/このちょうちょ、すごくきれい！」「スゴイ偶然！」「本当[ほんとう]にばかね！/ホントにバカね！」「本当にひどい！/本当に恐ろしい！」などが、「なんて～！」などの感嘆文の代わりに使われることも多いです。


----------



## YangMuye

「美しい」の方が文学的で、美しい響きがする言い方だと思うんですが。



> 「どんなに」は使えません。


「どんなに」は見たことがあるようです。
司馬遼太郎さんの『二十一世紀に生きる君たちへ』に書かれた『もし｢未来｣という町角で私が君たちを呼びとめることができたら、どんなにいいだろう』という文は覚えています。
「なんて」とちょっと違った表現にはなりますが、感嘆表現として使われているん。。。ですよね？

「なんて」「なんと」は、文末、ほとんど「話」「こと」「もの」などのような名詞形、または助詞「の」で結ばれているようですが、微妙なニュアンスはよく分かりません。

また、日本語の形容詞はそれ自体でも感動表現になりそうです。特にいわゆる感情形容詞は中国語にするとき、感動文にしないと不自然にでもなることがあります。しないと聞き手が「別に訪ねていないが、なんでわざと教えてくれたの」と分からなくなってしまうのです。
　「きれーい」「かわいーい」「ひどーい」「美味し―い」
ええと、なんだか女の子っぽい感じになってしまいますが。


----------



## Schokolade

> 司馬遼太郎さんの『二十一世紀に生きる君たちへ』に書かれた『もし｢未来｣という町角で私が君たちを呼びとめることができたら、どんなにいいだろう』という文は覚えています。
> 「なんて」とちょっと違った表現にはなりますが、感嘆表現として使われているん。。。ですよね？


合格できたら、どんなにうれしいことか/どんなにうれしいだろう。How happy would I be if I passed!

と似ていますけれど、この場合の「どんなに」は、本当に「感嘆文」でしょうか。もしかして「推量」とかそういう表現を代用して、感嘆を表しているのでしょうか。
それから、これは未来または仮定の文に対してしか使えないようですね。（もしかして未来・仮定にだけ使う感嘆文？？）
また、これに類似した例として、

彼が帰って来るのを何年待ったことか。Just how many years did we wait for his return!
何度注意したことか。How many times have I warned you?

と言うこともあるようですが、この日本語は、なんだか感嘆文というよりも推量か疑問文に見えます。

まだよく分からないので、もう少し、調べてみますね。



> 「美しい」の方が文学的で、美しい響きがする言い方だと思うんですが。


「きれい」よりも「美しい」の方が、文語的だと思います。「きれい」は、書き言葉でもＯＫですが、口語では「きれい」の方がよく使われます。また、「きれい」と「うつくしい」は、少し違う意味を持つ場合がありますし、「きれい」より「美しい」の方が、よりきれいで美しい度合いが高いように聞こえます。（つまり・・・「きれいな女性」より「美しい女性」の方が美人かな？って思ってしまいます。　）



> 「きれーい」「かわいーい」「ひどーい」「美味し―い」
> ええと、なんだか女の子っぽい感じになってしまいますが。


う～ん…男っぽくするなら…「すげえきれい」「むちゃかわいい」「ひでえ！」「うまい！」って言えるかもしれません。但し、とてもcolloquialですが...。


----------



## Ilmen

始めて、ご返答ありがとうございました。いろんな言い方が可能そうですね。
また、間違いなどに時間を掛けてくれてありがとうございました。^^

「その当てに」のようで、「その目的のために」という意味を表そうとしました。それでも、一見正しくない使用ですね。

例文の翻訳にとっては、「What a coincidence!」の場合にはどうして「でしょう」の前に「なん」の部分はないのでしょうか。特別な場合か全体の例文には任意か教えてください。


----------



## Schokolade

Ilmen said:


> 例文の翻訳にとっては、「What a coincidence!」の場合にはどうして「でしょう」の前に「なん」の部分はないのでしょうか。特別な場合か全体の例文には任意か教えてください。



"What a beautiful butterfly!" は、「なん」を省略[しょうりゃく]して、「なんてきれいな蝶でしょう」と言ってもＯＫですが、「なん」を付けることが多いと思います。
 "What a coincidence!"も、「なん」を付けて、「なんという偶然なんだろう」でもＯＫです。
しかし、"What an idiot!"は、「なん」省略して「なんて愚かだろう」とは言いません。

従[したが]って、「なんて+(i-adjective/na-adjective)+(noun)+なんだろう！」「なんという+(noun)+だろう！」「なんて+(na-adjective/i-adjective)+んだろう」という形がよく使われるのだと思います。


----------



## Ilmen

ご説明ありがとうございます。もっと明確です。
しかし、総括に小さな間違いがあると思いますが。


Schokolade said:


> 従[したが]って、「なんて+(i-adjective/na-adjective)+(noun)+なんだろう！」「なんという+(noun)+だろう！」「なんて+(*na-adjective*/i-adjective)+*ん*だろう」という形がよく使われるのだと思います。



どうしてイ形容詞の後ろにだけでなくナ形容詞の後ろにも「んだろう」は可能なんでしょうか。正しくは「なん」は名詞及びナ形容詞の後ろだけに使われ、「ん」は動詞及びイ形容詞の後ろだけに使われるのだと思いますが。そうではないんでしょうか。


----------



## Schokolade

Ilmen said:


> どうしてイ形容詞の後ろにだけでなくナ形容詞の後ろにも「んだろう」は可能なんでしょうか。正しくは「なん」は名詞及びナ形容詞の後ろだけに使われ、「ん」は動詞及びイ形容詞の後ろだけに使われるのだと思いますが。そうではないんでしょうか。


i-adjectiveの場合 -- "なんて素晴[すば]らしいんだろう", "なんて難[むつか]しいんだろう", "なんて優[やさ]しいんだろう" etc.
と、
na-adjectiveの場合 -- "なんて鮮[あざ]やかなんだろう", "なんていい加減[かげん]なんだろう", "なんて親切[しんせつ]なんだろう" etc.

・・・となりますので、

「なんて+i-adjective+んだろう」(e.g.「なんて+すばらしい+んだろう」)
「なんて+na-adjective+んだろう」(e.g.「なんて+あざやかな+んだろう」)
(Maybe I should have written it as「なんて+あざやか+なんだろう」?)

・・・と思います。

-------------

ところで、「～んだろう」は、「～のだろう」でもOKなのですが、「の(no)」の「o」は脱落して「ん」になることが多いです。

-------------
PS

動詞の場合-- "彼はなんて早く走るんだろう", "彼女はなんてきれいな声で歌うんだろう", "君はなんて真面目[まじめ]に勉強するんだろう" etc.
となりますので、

「なんて~~~ + verb + んだろう」

と思います。・・どうでしょうか。


----------



## Ilmen

はい、そう思いました。いかにも、「na-adjective」のようで「な」という連結辞は含まれることが思い浮かばなかったのです。「(na-adjective)+んだろう」とは、例えば「鮮やかんだろう」という文法的に正しくない文を考えさせましたよ。

Yes, it's what I thought. Indeed I didn't thought you included the "na" copula in the term "na-adjective". So I interpreted "(na-adjective)+んだろう" as, for instance, "鮮やかんだろう", which is obviously wrong. 


そのほかに、「ん」とは「の」という助辞の約音（適切な言葉でしょうか？）であるのはすでに知っています。動詞については大丈夫ですよ。
もう一度、ご協力をいただきありがとうございます。^^

Besides, I already know about the fact that "ん" is actually the contracted form of the explanatory "の". As for the rest, it's all fine.
Once again, thank you for your help. ^^


----------



## Ilmen

ある文書に「そんな馬鹿な」という表現も見掛けました。その表現は「なんて愚かなんだろう」と同じ意味ではないんでしょうか。後者な表現とのニュアンスは何ですか。


----------



## hpen

前者は慣用表現で、主に驚きを表す時に、特に、起きた事が自分の予想外だった時に使います。
この表現を日常で使う人はあまりいませんが、アニメやゲームの中では使われているように思えます。
英訳すると、''What the hell!''　といったところでしょうか。英語は勉強中なので確信は持てませんが・・・

後者は、ご存知の通り、''How foolish they are!'' の意味です。
似ているようですが、意味は異なる表現ですね。

ちなみに、「後者な表現とのニュアンスは何ですか」は、「後者の表現とのニュアンスの違いは何ですか」に直したほうがいいでしょう。
「後者」は形容詞ではなく名詞なので、「な」という助詞は不適切で、「の」で繋げるのが適切でしょう。


----------



## Ilmen

ありがとうございました。^^

ですが、何かが定かに分かりませんでした。前者の言葉で「なんて愚かなんだろう」か「そんな馬鹿な」かどれを目的としますか。僕の前回なメッセージでは後者で「なんて愚かなんだろう」の表現を目的としましたので確かめたいのですが。


----------



## YangMuye

「そんな馬鹿な」は
　そんな馬鹿なことがあるか！
　そんな馬鹿なことがあるわけがないだろ！
　そんな馬鹿なことがありえないだろ！
などの縮約だと思います。

信じられないほどに驚いたので、文末が打消形「ない」や不断定形「か」「だろ」などで結ばれることも多いです。後ろに「くそ！」などの呪い言葉がよく来ます。
ラスボスが言うと主人公に復活して倒されて死ぬ。という言葉なのです。
女性キャラなら、「うそ！」「うそでしょ！」などと言い、言うと黒化してしまう確率が高いです。ｗｗｗ


----------



## Schokolade

YangMuye said:


> 「そんな馬鹿な」は
> そんな馬鹿なことがあるか！
> そんな馬鹿なことがあるわけがないだろ！
> そんな馬鹿なことがありえないだろ！
> などの縮約だと思います。


Agreed.
It could be the contracted form of そんな馬鹿なことがあってたまるか！etc., i.e. "That's simply impossible!"/"I can't believe it!"  This "馬鹿" has nothing to do with someone's "stupidity/foolishness/silliness", but would be more like "nonsense/absurd/ridiculous" or probably "impossible".        



> 信じられないほどに驚いたので、文末が打消形「ない」や不断定形「か」「だろ」などで結ばれることも多いです。後ろに「くそ！」などの呪い言葉がよく来ます。


＊"Curse word" は日本語で「呪い言葉」ではなく「罵[ののし]りの言葉」(or 「悪態」)と言います。
＊「不断定形」よりも「非断定形」と言いませんか？間違っていたらすみません。



> ラスボスが言うと主人公に復活して倒されて死ぬ。という言葉なのです。
> 女性キャラなら、「うそ！」「うそでしょ！」などと言い、言うと黒化してしまう確率が高いです。ｗｗｗ


＊「主人公に復活して倒されて死ぬ。という言葉」は、「主人公が復活して、倒されて死ぬ時に言う言葉」(or「復活した主人公に倒されて死ぬ時に言う言葉」)という意味ですか？
＊「ラスボス」は分かりますが、「黒化」は、どういう意味でしょうか？ゲーム用語でしょうか？


----------



## YangMuye

Schokolade said:


> そんな馬鹿なことがあってたまるか！


「あってたまる」というのは、「有って堪る」ですか？「堪る」は「～て、たまらない」の形でしか見ていないのです。


Schokolade said:


> ＊"Curse word" は日本語で「呪い言葉」ではなく「罵[ののし]りの言葉」(or 「悪態」)と言います。
> ＊「不断定形」よりも「非断定形」と言いませんか？間違っていたらすみません。


指摘してくれてありがとうございます。
どこかのミュージカルで聞いたのですが、たしか「呪い(「の」があったか)言葉が積み重なる」というせりふがあったか、と思って、辞書も引かずに使ってしまいました。
「不断定形」も「非断定形」の方です。


Schokolade said:


> ＊「主人公に復活して倒されて死ぬ。という言葉」は、「主人公が復活して、倒されて死ぬ時に言う言葉」(or「復活した主人公に倒されて死ぬ時に言う言葉」)という意味ですか？


はい。そうです。よく考えれば、「復活した主人公に倒されて死ぬ時に言う言葉」の方です。


Schokolade said:


> ＊「ラスボス」は分かりますが、「黒化」は、どういう意味でしょうか？ゲーム用語でしょうか？


ええと、ゲーム用語ですよね。嘘だッ、黒化。簡単に言えば、「激しい精神的な刺激を受けて、行動が狂うようになる」ということです。


----------



## Schokolade

YangMuye said:


> 「あってたまる」というのは、「有って堪る」ですか？「堪る」は「～て、たまらない」の形でしか見ていないのです。


はい、「あってたまるか」の「たまる」は「堪る」ですが、平仮名で書きます。「もしも、そんなことがあったら、堪らない（=耐えられない）だろうよ。」→「もし、あったら、堪るものか（=耐えられるものか）！いや、堪らないよ（=耐えられないよ）」→「あったら、堪るものか！」→「あってたまるか！」ということで、つまり・・・「あるもんか！」「あるか！」「あるわけないだろ！」「ありえないだろ！」等と同じ意味です。


----------



## Ilmen

では、ちなみに、もう一つの質問があります。「what a」の翻訳には、男性語では「だろう」でよく終わっていますね。でも、僕の知る限りではそれは丁寧語に当て嵌まることがありませんね。したがって、丁寧語ではその目的のために男性話者も「でしょう」を使うのではないのでしょうか。


----------



## Schokolade

丁寧語では、「なんてきれいな景色なのでしょう！」「なんてきれいな景色なんでしょう！」「なんてきれいな景色でしょう！」と、言うと思います。
また、女性ならきっと、「なんてきれいな景色なの！」「なんてきれいな景色なのかしら！」「なんてきれいな景色なんでしょう！」「なんてきれいな景色！」等のように言うと思います。
「～～なんだろう！」と、辞書などには書いてありますが、男性っぽいですね。（気付きませんでした…笑）


----------



## Ilmen

ご確認ありがとうございました。^^


----------

